# bees in tree - 8 feet up



## mtndewluvr (Oct 28, 2012)

Hi Paul - Any chance of posting a picture to help with the suggestions?


----------



## Paul McCarty (Mar 30, 2011)

Don't have a picture yet. It is a Siberian Elm that has been "topped" and the bees are in a big knothole that has had the top chopped off. No real access except from the chopped off top. Nice docile bees too.


----------



## reneal (Sep 6, 2006)

I've managed to get bees to move with bee go (bee quick? the less stinky one) once or twice. However, my experience is that they're going to leave & not stop in your box. Can you build a "support" for a hive box & have it set to one side & use a normal comb trapout. Or you might try a Hogan trap.


----------



## Paul McCarty (Mar 30, 2011)

I have a hogan trap, but mounting it will be problematic. I might have to make a modified version with a bottom entrance that can sit on top.


----------



## NCbeek (Mar 23, 2011)

If the tree is already being cut,why not just cut them out? Or maybe do an reversed escape board on the bottom of the hive so they can go out but not back in.


----------



## Paul McCarty (Mar 30, 2011)

It was a pruning. The tree is not coming down. They would leave them, but they are over the sidewalk to the house.


----------



## mtndewluvr (Oct 28, 2012)

Could you cap the top of the nest and drill a hole lower from the side for their escape route into your box?


----------



## Paul McCarty (Mar 30, 2011)

That is my plan so far. There is nothing to tap, as the hole in the top is also the entrance.


----------



## Harley Craig (Sep 18, 2012)

I think he was saying block off the entrance and drill into the cavity lower on the tree to create a new entrance. How deep down the tree does it go?


----------



## Paul McCarty (Mar 30, 2011)

Did not think of that. I could build a shelf of some sort. 

It looks like the hive goes in 3 feet or so. It is about 2 1/2 feet wide. I am afraid a nuc will be too small, and I will need a full sized trap.


----------

